# oficina/despacho



## elisabete pinto

Buenos días

Me gustaría oirles respecto a una duda: he leído un artículo en una revista que trata "oficina" y "despacho" como se fueran espacios muy distintos.
Busqué en el diccionario, pero éste no me aclaro la duda; sigo en la misma. Según mi diccionario, despacho es "aposento donde se  despachan los negocios" y oficina es "departamento donde trabajan los empleados".
Bueno, para mí dá igual puesto que en los dos espacios hay personas trabajando. 
Gostaría de oir sus opiniones. 
Buen domingo y muchas gracias.
Elisabete


----------



## anaczz

Parece-me que "despacho" seria o escritório e "oficina" seria a área de produção propriamente dita.


----------



## zema

É meio assim difícil de explicar a diferença, mas acho que oficina é mais parecido com escritório em português. Numa oficina geralmente trabalham várias pessoas, já num despacho talvez esteja só o chefe, com alguma secretária. Ele vai dizer que atende no seu despacho. Também no caso dos advogados fala-se em despacho. Dá uma olhada também no foro Inglês-Espanhol


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Oficina" é o escritório. "Despacho" é o que chamamos de sala (do chefe/do gerente, etc.).


----------



## olivinha

Isso, a oficina seria o lugar onde se trabalha. Por exemplo:
Mi oficina está ubicada en la Avenida Tal.

Já o despacho é mais especificamente uma sala que em geral se encontra na oficina, mas também é possivel ter um _despachito_ em casa, ou seja, um quarto de leitura, para o computador, etc.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Despacho" é o que chamamos de sala (do chefe/do gerente, etc.).


 
Ou '_gabinete'_ aqui em Portugal.


----------



## monique_dorazio

Amigos,

Em muitos contextos, para mim, *oficina*, *bufete* e *despacho* seriam simplesmente traduzidos para *escritório*. É isso mesmo? Poderia ser um escritório em casa (um home office), um escritório de advogados ou escritório como sinônimo de "firma/empresa"?

Agora *bufete *é mesmo sempre sinônimo de *despacho*?
Digamos que seja meu escritório em casa, meu home office. Seria melhor *bufete *ou *despacho*?

Também no contexto doméstico, um pequeno quarto de estudos, uma pequena biblioteca, qual seriam as melhores palavras?

Obrigada.


----------



## gato radioso

Em espanhol:
Taller: oficina onde se reparam carros. Pequeno establecimento industrial.
Oficina: escritorio. Sala ou predio destinado a um uso burocrático público ou privado.

Isto e ciertamente um caso de "False friend" ex-libris.

Bufete: exclusivamente, escritorio onde trabalham advogados.

E preciso evitar confussoes tais como:

Buffet: local onde se servem comidas sendo a quantidade a escolha dos clientes.
Talher: cubierto: faca, garfo, colher = cuchillo, tenedor, cuchara.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Em espanhol:
> Taller: oficina onde se reparam carros. Pequeno establecimento industrial.
> Oficina: escritorio. Sala ou predio destinado a um uso burocrático público ou privado.
> 
> Isto e ciertamente um caso de "False friend" ex-libris.
> 
> Bufete: exclusivamente, escritorio onde trabalham advogados.
> 
> E preciso evitar confussoes tais como:
> 
> Buffet: local onde se servem comidas sendo a quantidade a escolha dos clientes.
> Talher: cubierto: faca, garfo, colher = cuchillo, tenedor, cuchara.



E confundir '_escritorio_' com '_secretária_', que em português, aliás, pode ter duas ou quatro pernas


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> E confundir '_escritorio_' com '_secretária_', que em português, aliás, pode ter duas ou quatro pernas


 Ainda lembro o que me costou aprender isso! Nao via a lógica...


----------



## FerGilmour

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Oficina" é o escritório. "Despacho" é o que chamamos de sala (do chefe/do gerente, etc.).



Estoy completamente de acuerdo con la explicación de WSE. En la oficina trabaja todo el personal ADMINISTRATIVO. El despacho es la oficina del jefe, gerente, ministro, etc. Es decir, el "box" del funcionario jerárquico a cargo (del personal que trabaja en la oficina, que SIEMPRE es personal administrativo, el personal que trabaja en actividades manuales o de producción, lo hace en la planta o TALLER, de acuerdo al tamaño. Ej: Oficina mecânica = Taller mecánico.).


----------



## gato radioso

FerGilmour said:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con la explicación de WSE. En la oficina trabaja todo el personal ADMINISTRATIVO. El despacho es la oficina del jefe, gerente, ministro, etc. Es decir, el "box" del funcionario jerárquico a cargo (del personal que trabaja en la oficina, que SIEMPRE es personal administrativo, el personal que trabaja en actividades manuales o de producción, lo hace en la planta o TALLER, de acuerdo al tamaño. Ej: Oficina mecânica = Taller mecánico.).


Exacto


----------



## monique_dorazio

Foi muito claro, pessoal, obrigada.


----------

